

Skype Mobile update does not allow use of Wifi after all - sspencer
http://www.androidcentral.com/shenanigans-skype-mobile-update-does-not-allow-use-wifi-after-all

======
sspencer
Things like this are why Android is so unappealing to me. I really detest the
amount of influence Verizon and other companies have over the use of Android.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Can you actually make a case that Android is affected by this any more than
other devices? That hypothesis doesn't seem well supported by facts to me,
though I'm not in the US so maybe it's more apparent.

e.g. it would seem that AT&T allowed 3G Skype on iPhone a few months before
Verizon allowed it on all of their smartphones (including at least Android &
Blackberry, plus later some featurephones) so on that issue at least it
doesn't appear that Android stands out from the crowd.

